# NUT - Bei Strom ausfall fährt Rechner nicht runter Opensuse



## melmager (20. Oktober 2021)

Leider macht Opensuse ja viel anders und das OpenSuse Forum ist nicht erreichbar (seit gestern)

Egal ich habe NUT aufgesetzt , USV erfolgreich angebunden nur wenn ich der USV den Eingangstrom klaue
bekommt es
upsc greencell es zwar mit das akku angesagt ist aber er fährt nicht runter


```
systemctl status nut-monitor.service
● nut-monitor.service - Network UPS Tools - power device monitor and shutdown controller
     Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/nut-monitor.service; enabled; vendor preset: disabled)
Active: active (running) since Wed 2021-10-20 10:57:13 CEST; 2h 25min ago
    Process: 1523 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/upsmon (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
   Main PID: 1525 (upsmon)
      Tasks: 2 (limit: 4915)
        CPU: 346ms
     CGroup: /system.slice/nut-monitor.service
             ├─1524 /usr/sbin/upsmon
             └─1525 /usr/sbin/upsmon

Okt 20 10:57:13 sixpower systemd[1]: Starting Network UPS Tools - power device monitor and shutdown controller...
Okt 20 10:57:13 sixpower upsmon[1523]: fopen /var/run/upsmon.pid: No such file or directory
Okt 20 10:57:13 sixpower upsmon[1523]: UPS: greencell@localhost (master) (power value 1)
Okt 20 10:57:13 sixpower upsmon[1523]: Using power down flag file /etc/killpower
Okt 20 10:57:13 sixpower upsmon[1524]: Startup successful
Okt 20 10:57:13 sixpower systemd[1]: nut-monitor.service: Can't open PID file /run/upsmon.pid (yet?) after start: Operation not perm>
Okt 20 10:57:13 sixpower systemd[1]: nut-monitor.service: Supervising process 1525 which is not our child. We'll most likely not not>
Okt 20 10:57:13 sixpower systemd[1]: Started Network UPS Tools - power device monitor and shutdown controller.
Okt 20 11:09:08 sixpower upsmon[1525]: UPS greencell@localhost on battery
Okt 20 11:10:58 sixpower upsmon[1525]: UPS greencell@localhost on line power
```

allein hier gibt es schon ne baustelle

und wer muss denn /usr/lib/systemd/system-shutdown/nuttshutdown starten ? und Wie ?
irgenwo hat mich die NUT Setupanleitung verloren :-(


----------



## Zvoni (20. Oktober 2021)

Und du hast wirklich alle Schritte gemäss Handbuch eingehalten?
https://networkupstools.org/docs/user-manual.pdf
Shutdown beginnt auf Seite 24 - Sektion 6.3


----------



## melmager (20. Oktober 2021)

seite 27 / 86
edit your shutdown script - ja welches denn ?


```
upsdrvctl -t shutdown
Network UPS Tools - UPS driver controller 2.7.4
*** Testing mode: not calling exec/kill
   0.000000
If you're not a NUT core developer, chances are that you're told to enable debugging
to see why a driver isn't working for you. We're sorry for the confusion, but this is
the 'upsdrvctl' wrapper, not the driver you're interested in.

Below you'll find one or more lines starting with 'exec:' followed by an absolute
path to the driver binary and some command line option. This is what the driver
starts and you need to copy and paste that line and append the debug flags to that
line (less the 'exec:' prefix).

   0.000122     Shutdown UPS: greencell
   0.000134     exec:  /usr/libexec/ups/driver/blazer_usb -a greencell -k
```


----------



## Zvoni (21. Oktober 2021)

?


> Shutdown scripts
> Note
> *This step is not need if you installed from packages*.


----------



## melmager (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich bekomme es nicht hin - es wird kein /var/run/upsmos.pid erstellt - und online hilfe bringt mich auch nicht weiter.
Offensichtlich wird ein UPSmon Prozess gestartet der dann zwei weitere startet und der orginale wird beendet

Kein Plan wer das pid File erstellen soll  ...

ich bekomme ne wall nachricht das akku angesagt ist aber kein mensch führt das shutdown durch ..

ich besorge mir ne rückgabe von der usv und kaufe mir ne APC - da geht die Software wenigstens


----------



## Zvoni (21. Oktober 2021)

Unter welchem User-Context wird UPSmon eigentlich gestartet?
auf /var/run hat mWn nur root das Recht etwas zu erzeugen.
Gruppenzugehörigkeit?

EDIT: Wenn man überlegt: der UPSMon Daemon müsste eigentlich sogar unter root laufen, da die UPS einen Rechner runterfahren können soll, wenn niemand eingeloggt ist (Bsp. headless servers)


----------



## melmager (21. Oktober 2021)

es gibt 2 upsmon prozesse einer läuft mit root der andre kann als user laufen
und klar nur root darf runterfahren ..

ich gehe mal davon aus weil die prozesse über pid nicht gefunden werden, das das der grund ist das nix geht

ich frage mich eh warum ein file erzeugt wird als flag das runtergefahren wird.

oder es liegt daran das opensuse beim hoch/runterfahren weg ist von systemd
was war denn so falsch daran die scripte nach runleveln zu ordnen und in der namenreihenfolge auszuführen ?

Nachtrag: ich checke morgen mal ob das flag file erzeugt wird, wenn ja dann baue ich ein root script das darauf testet und das wird mit crontab ausgeführt - die richtung


----------



## Zvoni (21. Oktober 2021)

Frag mich nicht.
systemd ist bekanntlich ein Thema für sich


----------



## melmager (21. Oktober 2021)

ok ich muss das system aufbohren
ich muss scheinbar dafür sorgen das upsmon den upsschedule  startet
dort starte ich ein timer das dann ein script ausführt dann kann das system runterfahren

default wert bei upsmon scheint zu sein fahre runter erst wenn wir Akku low haben - solange habe scheinbar nie gewartet ......  MENNO
einmal mit Profis arbeiten


----------

